# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Herstellingsoord het Duinhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Herstellingsoord het Duinhuis
Duinlaan 51
Oostvoorne

Bezoek de website van Herstellingsoord het Duinhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Herstellingsoord het Duinhuis.*

----------


## arjen

Wie kan mij vertellen over zijn of haar ervaringen in kliniek duinhuis in oostvoorne?

----------


## caroline32

Ik heb zelf enige jaren geleden een aantal maanden in het herstellingsoord Het Duinhuis te Oostvoorne doorgebracht. 

De vele kostschoolachtige, betuttelende regeltjes worden veel belangrijker geacht dan de cliënten. Dit is kennelijk nog steeds niet veranderd! Zie de link met ervaringen:


http://www.zorgkaartnederland.nl/zor...stvoorne-35807


Tijdens de groepsgesprekken werden cliënten onder druk gezet, gekleineerd waar de groep bij was. De cliënten moesten maar aan het verwachtingspatroon van de staf of therapeut voldoen. De verantwoording voor de vele roosterwijzigingen en fouten hierin werden bij de cliënten gelegd. De gehele groep ( volle bezetting 36 personen) had unaniem aangegeven dat de cliënten te zwaar werden belast met allerlei (corvee) taken. Dit probleem werd nog groter toen cliëntgroepen niet volledig bezet waren. Men had hier compleet maling aan. Na zes weken zou er wel geëvalueerd worden werd dan maar gezegd.


Er ontstond uiteindelijk een volledige patstelling tussen de staf en de gehele groep van ca. 32 personen. 

Als gevolg hiervan werd het gehele therapieprogramma meer dan twee dagen stilgelegd. Eten voor de groep moest maar bij de chinees worden gehaald evenals het bestek. Het bestek wat aanwezig was in de keuken van het Duinhuis mocht om therapeutische redenen niet worden gebruikt. Dan maar plastic bestek halen. Pure pesterij dus van rancuneuze therapeuten. En zo zou ik nog wel even door kunnen gaan. 


Cliënten vertrokken uit het Duinhuis uit pure ellende. De staf was niet ervaren genoeg om enige orde te scheppen in deze chaos en nam vrijwel altijd een afwachtende houding aan t.a.v. de klachten van de cliënten.


De behandelaars namen eveneens een onderdanige en afwachtende houding aan naar het management wat op de hoofdlocatie is gevestigd. Hierdoor kwamen de problemen in het Duinhuis niet goed en duidelijk bij het verantwoordelijke management terecht. Mede hierdoor is er (nood)hulp gevraagd aan de cliëntenraad. Zo verschoof de aandacht meer en meer op het Duinhuis - beleid dan de problemen van de cliënten. Een zeer slechte zaak dus. De frustraties bij de cliënten was dan ook ontzettend groot.


Uit de reacties van dit jaar (zie link) zie ik dat er na jaren nog weinig is veranderd in het Duinhuis. Behalve dat de belasting er eerder zwaarder op is geworden. Het Duinhuis is mooi gelegen maar dat is dan ook het enige positieve wat er van overgebleven is.

http://www.zorgkaartnederland.nl/zor...stvoorne-35807


Vroeger konden cliënten een aangepast programma krijgen wat aansloot op hun eigen problematiek en draagkracht. De laatste jaren is dit echter niet meer zo en heb je je maar aan te passen aan een van boven opgelegd standaardprogramma. Dat je hierdoor mogelijk over je eigen grenzen gaat is jouw eigen probleem.


Het Duinhuis: Rijp voor de inspectie voor de volksgezondheidszorg en zeer zeker een afrader van de eerste orde !!!

----------


## birdy

Het is mij opgevallen dat reacties op de website van Zorgkaart Nederland deels of geheel gecensureerd worden. Op deze manier krijgt een lezer geen eerlijk en compleet beeld van de opgedane ervaringen. 

Als kritische reacties over Het Duinhuis naar beneden gehaald worden worden goed beargumenteerde reacties over het onderwerp vaak niet geplaatst of zelfs aangepast.Volgens Zorkaart Nederland is een eerlijke beoordeling van belang maar in de praktijk lijkt het er niet zo eerlijk aan toe te gaan op Zorgkaart Nederland.


http://www.zorgkaartnederland.nl/zor...stvoorne-35807

----------

